# Soon...very soon...(new tiels)



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was just about to give up hope about me ever getting my new tiels when I went and checked my "junk" folder and there was an email! I have no idea why it went there and not my inbox but I'm glad I checked there before I delete all my messages . This was our conversation today
Red=Her 
Blue=Me

I just wanted to send a quick update on your little cockatiels. The 4 older ones are all weaned and doing great. The youngest one (little albino female) is on two hand feedings a day and should be weaned in about 2 weeks. All are doing great!

I thought you could only send 4 cockatiels in one carrier at a time?I was thinking about getting a couple more shipped with the albino if the most you could only send 4 at a time. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Four is the max for that size carrier....we can get a bigger carrier (they cost $35 instead of $25) and get 6 into the bigger carrier.
If you want to get a few more though we can send your older 4 out on Thursday or Friday (whichever works better for you). Then hold the younger albino baby and send her with others when they all wean. If you want to do it this way let me know and we will call and make reservations right now.


I would prefer to do the 4 older ones this week (Friday if possible) .And the lutino whiteface hen with others at a later date. Is that ok? If so I just need instructions on when to pay off the balance payoff and pay for delivery/carrier 

So I should be getting them Friday ...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Finally!!! thats greats news you must be so releaved that you got the email  couple more days and your babies will be here, hurry up friday!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice- how many tiels are you getting? I would be too scared to put them on a plane...just me..hehe


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea I was starting to worry, that I was going to have to wait until next Tuesday because that's usually my day off of work but then I remembered that I had this Friday and Saturday off , hopefully the boss doesn't change it back to Tuesday . 

I'm getting 4 this time and then maybe 4 next time so that will make an even 10 tiels and 10 budgies ...for now


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You must have alot of room and some ear plugs..hehe


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just got an email telling me what the balance was and that they would call and make the reservations for Friday. I just have to deposit more money on my Debit Card so I can have the total balance . But tomorrow is payday so there is no problem at all. Friday seems so far away...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope everything goes smoothly! Your new tiels will be home and happy before you know it.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

YAY!! I got a flight date and time already .I've never had to pick anything up from an airport so im not sure what to expect. If anyone has done this before can you tell me how long it usually takes to pick something up from an airport. What can I take as forms of identification? Besides my drivers license that is.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure where you are located but here I believe you need two forms of id (driver's license, passaport, birth certificate) and then you might have to fill out some paperwork. I would call the airport or airline to find out. Best of luck! I hope you're babies arrive safely to their new home!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How exciting!!! I can't wait to see photos of them all.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Aly, I would call the airport and ask them what the procedures are for picking up your Cockatiels and what Id you need, its better to go prepared then to forget something and have to leave and come back, good luck


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

can't wait for you to get them


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I guess I'll call tomorrow and get all the small details sorted out . I still dont even know where the airport is so that's what I'm going to go look for now .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its Friday!!! any babies yet?


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

YES!!! I got them today .We had some minor problems with the person at the airport so we didnt get them until 1 . One of them had dried blood on the wing and after he was flapping around some it started bleeding a little bit more.I'll post pictures soon, I'm trying to check the wing on that one.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> YES!!! I got them today .We had some minor problems with the person at the airport so we didnt get them until 1 . One of them had dried blood on the wing and after he was flapping around some it started bleeding a little bit more.I'll post pictures soon, I'm trying to check the wing on that one.


Thats great news that you got them  finally!!! maybe with them all in the crate it was bitten by another tiel, I am sure they were scared and confused on the flight, check them all over  can't wait to see pic's of them


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww- they were probably scared and flapping around- I agree- give them all a once over and maybe a little bath to clean them up- if there is still bleeding just put some flour on it..hope they are all ok.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I checked every inch on the carrier they were in and there was no blood at all. But I saw the blood on the wings as soon as I got him out but that blood was dry .I didn't think it was bad until he started flapping and some blood got on me and my sister. I washed him off as best as I could the blood has stopped flowing so hopefully it doesn't start again . All other tiels look healthy except one more that looks like it has a bit of dry blood on his wings. The wings look like they were just clipped so I think that's what the blood is from. I hope it's nothing bad...

On a somewhat happier note I have seen all of them eat and drink plenty. They had some veggies with them and I've seen them all eat them . I threw the veggies away now because they were looking a bit old so I'll buy more from them soon.

My whole bird shipping experience went ok except for the lady that was at the front counter. We got there at 12:10 and she said that the flight had not yet arrived and it would be another 15-30 minutes while it landed and they got all the stuff out . At around 12:25 I asked if the flight had arrived yet and she said no and then a couple minutes later she left and we were still waiting . I finally got tired of waiting and was getting a bit mad so I went and asked if they had any idea when the flight was arriving and they said my flight had gotten there at about 12:15. I just thought that lady should have informed us when the flight arrived or at least made sure it the flight hadn't landed before she told us it hadn't landed.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i'm glad they're home now. It's a shame that whoever clipped them didn't know to look for blood feathers, it's a good thing the bleeding stopped!  You'll have to post some photos of your newbies.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

*sigh* My mom let my dog in the house and she was curious and went near the tiels cage and they all started flapping and the blood started coming out again... It stopped right away but could losing a little blood at a time kill him? Should I leave the light on for them tonight so they don't get scared at night and hurt themselves while they flap around. I was going to take pics and I got 2 before my batteries died . I'm looking for some now .


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> *sigh* My mom let my dog in the house and she was curious and went near the tiels cage and they all started flapping and the blood started coming out again... It stopped right away but could losing a little blood at a time kill him? Should I leave the light on for them tonight so they don't get scared at night and hurt themselves while they flap around. I was going to take pics and I got 2 before my batteries died . I'm looking for some now .


I would make sure you dab some flour on there next time it's bleeding. You can keep a light on, just cover the cage all except the front so they have some light. I'm glad they are doing ok- keep watching that blood feathers since it ussually continues to bleed - are you able to pluck that one feather?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> are you able to pluck that one feather?


I was going to suggest that too as it's really the only way to completely stop a blood feather bleeding. It will just keep opening up and bleeding each time it's knocked otherwise.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been looking at him for a while now and I dont think it's the wing . I think it's actually his body. That's where most of the blood is .I'm scared to move his wing because I dont want to hurt him (more). It sort of looks like he has a bald spot under his wing right beside where most of the blood is .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The best thing you can do i think, is towel him, extend the wing and find out for sure where the blood is coming from. Then you can either pluck a broken blood feather or cover a cut in flour.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> The best thing you can do i think, is towel him, extend the wing and find out for sure where the blood is coming from. Then you can either pluck a broken blood feather or cover a cut in flour.


Yup- this is best- u don't want him to knock the area and keep bleeding. I still say give him a little warm bath and then you can towel him when he's all clean to see exactly where the problem is. I had to do this with Ziggy.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

OK I gave him a warm bath and tried extending the feathers I'm sure its the not the wing but his body now . I can't explain how it looks but it dont look like my other tiels bodies .I tried getting most of the dried blood off but there is still a little that i couldnt get off .Is it ok to leave some there? I dont want to pick at it too much and have it start bleeding again. He seems ok ..I dont want to wake up and find him dead . I tried calling the vets to see if there was an avian vet there but they were already closed . I got the numbers to the closest vets but I'm not sure if they even know how to treat birds but im still going to call tomorrow to ask. What kind of flour do you use?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> What kind of flour do you use?


He should be fine. Ziggy was bleeding on the corner of his mouth for a while until it healed, also the top of his head, his leg and a wing.... The vet said to bathe him then to apply neosporin- that's if it's an area that's on the body and not a blood feather. Just let him rest for tonight then you can see how it's healing tomorrow. If it's bleeding just apply any type of flour (I use all purpose white flour). The flour helps clog the blood faster so he doesn't loose alot. When they loose alot of blood their temp falls and that's a problem. Like I said, yours should be just fine. Have you decided on names?

EDIT: this article may help if it's a feather http://www.cockatielcottage.net/feathers.html


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm so pleased you got your babies ok, but so sorry to hear of the problems you are having. I really hope all is well now.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I haven't even given a thought to the names yet I was so worried about that one . He's still alive and there wasn't any blood on him or the cage so thats a good thing. I took about 100 pictures today but deleted about 90 because the color isn't coming out right on my camera :'(...I went in my room to get spray millet for the new tiels and one of the older ones jumped on me and of course I can't say no to her so she went into the living room with me to the new tiels but didn't leave my shoulder until the spray millet was out of the bag .Then I went and got my other tiel because she was just screaching and stuff. So now they are all out eating millet . They seem to be getting along except for one of the older ones keeps trying to pluck everyones tail feathers .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aren't you quarantining? I was a bit slack when i got a second budgie and let them have little meetings before the 30 days was up, both seemed really healthy. Then about 2 weeks after i bought the second one came home he got sick - i could've slapped myself, i was so stupid to put my other budgie in danger. Never, ever again will i take chances like that. 30 days really isn't very long, and it's the safest way to go...


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am not going to quarantine because I dont see the point in putting them in seperate cages if they are going to be in the same room . And I dont have enough rooms to quarantine each bird I get in a seperate room which is what my idea of quarantine really is ...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wondering how the babies are doing? did the bleeding stop on the wing, would love to see some pic's of them (hint,hint)....lol


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

They are doing great .They all get along and they seem really nice .2 of them step up on my finger right away when they are in the cage so I can take them out and the other 2 get frightened but they step up later .I've had no problems with the older tiels except one of the new ones had a tail feather that was about to fall out and the older one plucked it ,I'm not sure if that was her being mean or what...Yes the bleeding stopped now,just hope it doesnt start again.

I'm looking into buying a camera today because my older one is completely messed up now . I narrowed it down to some cameras that I like but I only saw one at the store and I'm not sure if they have it in stock because I only saw it in the display case .So hopefully I'll get pics soon.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats great to hear they are all doing well  hopefully you will get a camera soon so we can see them  not that I am being pushy about it....lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So pleased to hear that they are all getting along. It must be lovely to have so many and like laurago.....I can't wait for the photos.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I can't wait for the photos.



and like Laurago and Plukie..I can't either..hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad they're doing well.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> and like laurago.....I can't wait for the photos.


Come on stop being so formal just call me laura.....hehe


----------

